# What do you take?



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 27, 2012)

Having got the bug for a bit of exploring I was wondering what you lot wear on your trips.

Now obviously I'm a dedicated follower of fashion and only the best designer gear that matches the colour of my eyes will do 

Seriously though I am thinking along the lines of sturdy boots that I can also run in if I have to have it away on me toes , Tough long trousers (work ones with the pads that slip in the knees?) and long sleeved top. I am thinking about the balance of protection and comfort.

Now, I was wondering about carrying kit, not that I want to take a lot but there is some essentials I would feel obliged to have to hand. My solution is a waistcoat with pockets, they sell them in some DIY shops. Similar to a fishing waistcoat but in black.
The overall effect is something that is going to offer protection from scrapes but will mean I'm mobile enough for anything a bit active.

The kit I want to carry is:
A basic "Ouch Pouch" for any cuts etc.
Snackages, depending on how long the explore is.
Water
Phone
GPS (Where's my car dude?)
Camera

I was also wondering about taking a Maglite, not only a torch but could be used as a prodder for moving any debris, glass etc. Only trouble is I don't want it mistaken for a truncheon should it all come on top.

Oh and a pair of gloves, those rigger ones should help protect me from the worst.

What do you guys use for head protection, if anything?
Some of the sites I have seen would definatley be a hard hat area in any normal circumstances, what about those "bump caps", like a hard baseball cap?

Sorry for all the questions, I wanted to find out from those more experienced.

Many Thanks.


----------



## daimo_45 (Jul 27, 2012)

Dark Jumper
Dark Dickies workman trousers
Steel toe boots
Rigger gloves
Dark hat
140 Lumen head torch
Extra batteries 
Dark Bag
Water 
Snack bar
Phone
Pliers
Half mask respirator w/ fpp2 particulate filter 
Rope 
Carabiners
Pliers


----------



## Munchh (Jul 27, 2012)

I think you'll find several threads on here that have covered this subject comprehensively mate. 

The only thing I would add is take something that makes it obvious that you're a harmless explorer rather than the covert black ops merc you're probably gonna resemble in the clothing you've described.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.
I did a (brief) search but will dig deeper.

You are right about the "black ops merc", that did cross my mind after I posted it.
Its going to be mainly "work wear" rather than Military surplus, but from a distance it could look a bit imposing.

What about about a pink bobble hat?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 27, 2012)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I did a (brief) search but will dig deeper.
> 
> You are right about the "black ops merc", that did cross my mind after I posted it.
> ...



When I first started, I wore a Black / Grey T-Shirt and Jeans. Now I tend to go out like this:





In terms of the kit I take out with me, it pretty much goes like this:




This was for my "Lancashire Road Trip" so obviously I wouldn't always carry an extra bag and a laptop - the tablet does normally come out though as it's fantastic to get hold of information quickly and with a small 7inch screen, it fits in my pocket very nicely. 

I have stayed away from carrying pliers or multi-tools just to prevent anybody saying I used them to gain entry. Other items that I carry do include face masks, disposable gloves, hand sanitizing gel and a head torch. 

I have thought about using a "Tac Vest" but I think that maybe taking things a little too far, not sure if others use them. Maybe I will later this year as I'm hoping to get a bit more kit such as ropes and associated climbing kit - Would love to abseil down a building! lol​
EDIT - Ignore Wolly, That's to do with my Wife


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 27, 2012)

Amazing reply, thanks for putting that together.

I was concerned with striking the right balance, I know what I _want_ to wear, but should I get "discovered" I want to appear as harmless as possible. After all I wouldn't want to spoil anything for those who might be visiting later.

I'm always wary of taking anything to delicate out on trips, I'm not the daintiest of people and knowing my luck I'd break it!


----------



## daimo_45 (Jul 27, 2012)

Why wouldn't you go black/covert? Less chance of getting seen by sec when and entering. Wearing obvious explorer clothes isn't going to convince sec to let you continue on if you caught any more so than wearing black/covert so you might as well dress as stealth as poss so you don't get caught in the first place!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 27, 2012)

SNAKEBITE said:


> Amazing reply, thanks for putting that together.
> 
> I was concerned with striking the right balance, I know what I _want_ to wear, but should I get "discovered" I want to appear as harmless as possible. After all I wouldn't want to spoil anything for those who might be visiting later.
> 
> I'm always wary of taking anything to delicate out on trips, I'm not the daintiest of people and knowing my luck I'd break it!



No worries  I find that photographs explain things more so thought I would add them in there! Personally I don't think it will matter if you were wearing all black or a bright pink dress, the end result will be the same providing your not doing a criminal activity. You may get a question or two, especially if your wearing a tac vest but nothing else. Also, your choice of clothing will not have any effect on the building if you get caught but black will add a bit of covertness in most situations so hopefully will help to not get caught in the first place 

I should add that obviously in some situations your clothing choice will make a difference if it's a sensitive site but even plain black will not be an issue here - its more about if you have activist logos etc splattered over you


----------



## krela (Jul 27, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> Why wouldn't you go black/covert? Less chance of getting seen by sec when and entering. Wearing obvious explorer clothes isn't going to convince sec to let you continue on if you caught any more so than wearing black/covert so you might as well dress as stealth as poss so you don't get caught in the first place!



Lol, unless you are a ninja it will make very little difference what colour you wear, as it is your movement that will give you away not what you are wearing.

Apart from in the dark with lots of deep shadows black is not generally covert.


----------



## losttom (Jul 27, 2012)

I go in my normal clothes, if cold i wear my 'splooring coat' as it always gets ripped and some decent shoes in case of glass etc (i dont advise flip flops...)

Obviously, dress for where you are going, if your underground you will need a bit more kit......


----------



## krela (Jul 27, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> its more about if you have activist logos etc splattered over you



I know a *lot* of political campaigners and activists and not a single one has ever worn an activist 'logo'! I'm not even sure what one would be.

People are generally judged by what they're doing, not what they're wearing. The only caveat to that is that if you're wearing something that looks like you BELONG somewhere (hi-vis, hard hat, clipboard etc) then people are less likely to question you, anything else and you will stand out either way.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 27, 2012)

I can see your point.
It's more how I am perceived that I was worried about, if that makes sense.

If possible I want to be a "bumbling harmless bloke" rather than a "tooled up nutter".
If that makes sense.

(I admit to be struggling a bit here now . I hope I haven't come over as some sort or newbie fool, apologies if that is the case).


----------



## krela (Jul 27, 2012)

Wear whatever you feel comfortable in, it really makes very little difference. Just don't wear expensive stuff, it's likely to get covered in crap and torn at some point.


----------



## losttom (Jul 27, 2012)

krela said:


> Wear whatever you feel comfortable in, it really makes very little difference. Just don't wear expensive stuff, it's likely to get covered in crap and torn at some point.



Fancy dress goes down well too


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 27, 2012)

krela said:


> I know a *lot* of political campaigners and activists and not a single one has ever worn an activist 'logo'! I'm not even sure what one would be.
> 
> People are generally judged by what they're doing, not what they're wearing. The only caveat to that is that if you're wearing something that looks like you BELONG somewhere (hi-vis, hard hat, clipboard etc) then people are less likely to question you, anything else and you will stand out either way.



You do make a very good point about activists wearing logos lol, I meant things like badges and so on - but was more to make a point than anything about certain situations.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 27, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> In terms of the kit I take out with me, it pretty much goes like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't believe you take all that with you, I just take a camera with a spare wide angle lens which I hardly use. Only other thing I have when I'm at Fairmile is the tripod, if I need a torch I take one along with a phone.
Only advice I will give is don't wear shorts like I did once only to come back with my legs shredded by Brambles. On the boot front I'd advise you to wear toetectors with steel plates in the soles just in case there are nails in the floor, I came across them at Fairmile and soon got some but please yourself what you take just be safe and don't take risks.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 28, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Can't believe you take all that with you, I just take a camera with a spare wide angle lens which I hardly use. Only other thing I have when I'm at Fairmile is the tripod, if I need a torch I take one along with a phone.



I never used to if I'm honest but I found myself thinking "I wish I brought that". At the back of the photograph next to the laptop bag, the black long pouch is an advanced field medical kit just on a smaller scale. This were also taken just for the Road Trip but normally I will carry a smaller version 

Oh and of course the pic was taken with a backup camera which is always on me too 



> Only advice I will give is don't wear shorts



Agreed!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 28, 2012)

Always wear wellies


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 28, 2012)

THATS A LOT OF STUFF TO TAKE!
I TAKE MY CAMERA WITH 2ND LENS, 2 TOURCHES AND A HEAD LAMP, GLOVES, AND A TRIPOD THAT FOLDS UP AND HOOKS ON MY BELT FOR EASY STORAGE THIS ALL FITS IN POUCHES THAT HOOK ON MY BELT THAT FIT NICLY IN MY CAMERA BAG.

COMBAT TOUSERS AND SOME BOOTS...




061 by SMCGILL09, on Flickr

IM THE GOOD LOOKING ONE ON THE LEFT

THAT WAY I CAN WALK AROUND TOWN AND NOT LOOK SUSPECT.


----------



## mookster (Jul 28, 2012)

Camera
Tripod
Torch
Battery packs
Food
Water

Job done.

I wear my normal clothes, you'll look like even more of a nutter if you're caught wearing full camo gear.


----------



## Pincheck (Jul 29, 2012)

mookster said:


> Camera
> Tripod
> Torch
> Battery packs
> ...



looks about right above and i do a lot of dark stuff. Never wear camo or black if i can help it brown or green(olive type) blends better depends what your doing, that and you won't stand out so regardless walking down the street or shuffling through a bit of undergrowth to reach your target. Unless you want to look like action man and a loony forget the camo stuff unless your Deer stalking !


----------



## gushysfella (Jul 29, 2012)

Best couple of splors Ive done lately were in a hi vis and hard hat blend my friend blend!! GF


----------



## wea5el (Jul 29, 2012)

I think a lot of people over complicate things. Wear whats comfortable take what you need. 

I take:

Me in clothes that I dont mind getting dirty/ripped
camera/lenses
bag
torch/headtorch
noms


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 29, 2012)

Lots of torches, batteries and waders


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 29, 2012)

losttom said:


> Fancy dress goes down well too



Ha ha yeah !! Lots of people take extra clothing and accessories, gas masks ,nighties etc lol  i wear what i feel like no dress code for me my cam fits in a small ish bag with all extras in the pockets and tripod attached to top of cam bag, small torch and my mobi just in case, then maybe a ruck sack for my dinner, a flask and maybe my hooded sweatshirt, jobs a good un .


----------



## losttom (Jul 29, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Ha ha yeah !! Lots of people take extra clothing and accessories, gas masks ,nighties etc lol  i wear what i feel like no dress code for me my cam fits in a small ish bag with all extras in the pockets and tripod attached to top of cam bag, small torch and my mobi just in case, then maybe a ruck sack for my dinner, a flask and maybe my hooded sweatshirt, jobs a good un .



I was thinking more of a Mr Blobby suit.....


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 29, 2012)

losttom said:


> I was thinking more of a Mr Blobby suit.....



What about a pantomime horse costume that way ya can take a friend along


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 29, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Lots of torches, batteries and waders



Then back home again to get the camera and tripod.

Waders are a little bit kinky above ground I always think, plus all that squeaking in them is a give away to security.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 29, 2012)

Camera and tripod are always secondary to a good explore


----------



## alex76 (Jul 30, 2012)

in my case it will be my west ham scalf which covers me face which is my calling card for self portrait couple of torch's tripod and of course me pride enjoy my canon


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for all your help and advice.
I've read all the replies and can see the diversity of the kit carried, so I've decided to perhaps just do what I want!

(Or perhpas research the site fully before making an executive decision!)


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh wait for me wait for me 

Normal UK explore kit:







Lowepro slingshot 202AW
Tripod
DSLR
Wide Angle Lens
Prime 35mm Lens
Headtorch
Lenser P7
Spare batteries for torches and camera
Spare SD Cards 
Rigging style gloves with trigger finger shortened
Remote release
Lens cleaning cloth

Euro Explores:






Kata DR467 bag
Tripod
DSLR x 2
Wide Angle Lens
Prime 35mm Lens
Headtorch
Lenser P7
Spare batteries for torches and camera
Spare SD Cards 
Rigging style gloves with trigger finger shortened
Remote release
Lens cleaning cloth
Laptop
Data stick for internet access
iPhone and charger
Euro charger for laptop


----------



## Bones out (Jul 31, 2012)

What's the tripod chap?

I have some sort of fettish for tripods and I just can't seem to get the right compact one for my bag. That looks handy....

Cheers..


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 31, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> What's the tripod chap?
> 
> I have some sort of fettish for tripods and I just can't seem to get the right compact one for my bag. That looks handy....
> 
> Cheers..



Was thinking the exact same


----------



## alex76 (Jul 31, 2012)

P7 is that you standing naked over your camera gear that is so wrong dude


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 31, 2012)

batterys...for camera and torch both


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 31, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> What's the tripod chap?
> 
> I have some sort of fettish for tripods and I just can't seem to get the right compact one for my bag. That looks handy....
> 
> Cheers..



manfrotto 190 xprob 

Alex no that would be wrong I was wearing a thong


----------



## Ratters (Jul 31, 2012)

Usually jeans/combats, t-shirt, hoodie, woolly hat if it's winter & you've no hair like me  Does depends on the site though 

Cwm Coke for example - tough clothing & proper boots.
GT Manor - jeans, hoodie & trainers.

Most important for me is camera gear  5D2 & 17-40L, 50/1.4 minimum - sometimes I take the 450D/100mm macro, always the decent tripod. Don't usually bother with flashguns, always a torch though. Phone, drink, snacks too


----------



## sYnc_below (Jul 31, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Oh wait for me wait for me
> 
> Normal UK explore kit:




That gear is way to clean


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 1, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> What's the tripod chap?
> 
> I have some sort of fettish for tripods and I just can't seem to get the right compact one for my bag. That looks handy....
> 
> Cheers..




If you want compact then a Velbon E-540 is 40.7 closed (the Frot is 57)

They are also rather durable and don't moan too much in deep water and mud


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 1, 2012)

tocsin_bang said:


> That gear is way to clean



Why thanks I pride myself on leaving mud where I found it lol


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 2, 2012)

A *sensible* answer for the OP is...it depends where you are going, horses for courses and all that.

If you carry a load of junk around and never use it then leave it at home.

A lot of explores all I have is a cellphone and first aid kit....(not even a camera!!), the flipside is if we're doing something technical then we go 'equipped'.

Good boots is a must.....just look on my blog for what happened to a pair of safety boots recently 

If i'd been wearing trainers I would have needed a new foot


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 2, 2012)

And plasters. I sliced myself right open last weekend, bled everywhere, glad I had some plasters in my camera bag. 
P3 mask always handy to have in bag too. 

It's equally important to have a list of things NOT to take with you (or have a bloody good reason why you have it) I.e lighter, multitool, marker pen etc. 

Following another recent incident we're also in the process of ordering some radios & earpieces.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 2, 2012)

tocsin_bang said:


> A *sensible* answer for the OP is...it depends where you are going, horses for courses and all that.
> 
> If you carry a load of junk around and never use it then leave it at home.
> 
> ...



Just had a look. That does not look good, think I'd send them back to the makers. Totectors I have for work are made by Caterpillar and are rated 200 Joules impact and compression of 15000 Newtons, They are steel toecap but would not have stopped what happened to you. I have another pair I wear round Fairmile with Steel midsole as I found with the other pair there was no protection from nails, soon got some. In reality you take what precations you feel are appropriate but there are things that you will be unprepaired for and then you have to play it by ear.


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 2, 2012)

night crawler said:


> I have another pair I wear round Fairmile with Steel midsole as I found with the other pair there was no protection from nails, soon got some.



Mine had a Kevlar midsole but it clearly doesn't go all the way to the edge!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 2, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> And plasters. I sliced myself right open last weekend, bled everywhere, glad I had some plasters in my camera bag.
> P3 mask always handy to have in bag too.
> 
> It's equally important to have a list of things NOT to take with you (or have a bloody good reason why you have it) I.e lighter, multitool, marker pen etc.
> ...



I can't stress enough on how important it is to carry some sort of first aid kit, even a couple of plasters and wipes - they could save you from a nasty infection!

Radios are fantastic but it's worth remembering that secca could be stood there with a scanner or you could even be using the same FQ if your using licence free radio's. I would be lost without mine, got me out of trouble many times...

Also, I heard you just broke a nail


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 2, 2012)

tocsin_bang said:


> Mine had a Kevlar midsole but it clearly doesn't go all the way to the edge!!



Sadly in my experience you boots performed as one would expect. The sharp shard of metal was deflected away from the 'center area' of your foot arch, but could still penetrate the interior of the boot on the inner edge of the uppers. 

Very few of the 'modern' boots with a bonded/glued construction do offer protection right to the edge of the foot bed, but some manufacturers have the protective insole come nearer the inner edge of the uppers than do other makers/brands. A read of the relevant ISO's actual test procedures will reveal what constitutes a 'pass' in the type of incident you experienced - sometimes this will make you realise what a compromise safety can be some times, even will stringent standards such as the ISO series.

If one wants a pair of boots that will offer good protection to the sole of the foot and its perimeter, look for a pair of good quality old fashioned boots constructed with a 'Goodyear' welted sole. In this type of boot construction, the upper is stitched to the sole around the outside of the uppers, you can see the stitching in the protruding welt that is thus produced. Benefits are two fold - a good wide welt offers extra protection and helps keep the upper away from sharp protections on the ground and any anti-penetration insole can fully cover the foot bed of the boot.


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 5, 2012)

*Whats in your urbex kit?*

Just wandering what you guys take with you whilst going for an explore. I tend to take alot, most of which is left in the car.
-Camera
-Backup Camera
-Tripod
-head torch
-small handheld torch
-large handheld torch
-portable floodlight
-s10 respirator with nbc filter
-50m climbing rope
-harness
-other climbing kit such as beelay devices and descenders
-laser pen
-spare batterys
and a few other bits...


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 5, 2012)

Would you be terribly offended if I said that this question has been done to death? Several times.


----------



## freespirits (Sep 5, 2012)

wow dude thats a lot of gear ,,,is there many derelict sites on ben nevis


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 5, 2012)

Threads merged


----------



## Drew Peacock (Jan 6, 2013)

When I was disturbed at the Cedars in Newquay I had to quickly leave the building unseen, escaping onto the main road with casual clothes meant that I blended in just that little bit more, as opposed to me running down the road in full protective gear, a head torch and respirator. While a respirator is important I don't always agree with fully gearing up with clothing if you're exploring a simple site like a hotel or building in town; I'm still new to this interest though, so as for more complex sites I would have no clue. I took some food, a phone and a torch for my basic 'splore, as well as a camera and some batteries.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2013)

Drew Peacock said:


> When I was disturbed at the Cedars in Newquay I had to quickly leave the building unseen, escaping onto the main road with casual clothes meant that I blended in just that little bit more, as opposed to me running down the road in full protective gear, a head torch and respirator. While a respirator is important I don't always agree with fully gearing up with clothing if you're exploring a simple site like a hotel or building in town; I'm still new to this interest though, so as for more complex sites I would have no clue. I took some food, a phone and a torch for my basic 'splore, as well as a camera and some batteries.



Exactly this. Thats all you need. 

A good point about blending in - I learnt a valuable lesson last week: We done an underground site last week, _prior_ to doing a city centre school. We were spotted going in to the school, and the authorities were called...You try blending back into the general public when covered in mud!


----------



## Drew Peacock (Jan 6, 2013)

Not to mention that one of the most important items of gear isn't a respirator, or a torch, or even a camera*...It's a friend that you can trust enough to jump into the urban uncharted with you, ready to help you, cover for you, and if the worst happens, run with you.

*you should still take a torch, camera and respirator because if you don't you're a bit simple or forgetful


----------



## night crawler (Jan 6, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Exactly this. Thats all you need.
> 
> A good point about blending in - I learnt a valuable lesson last week: We done an underground site last week, _prior_ to doing a city centre school. We were spotted going in to the school, and the authorities were called...You try blending back into the general public when covered in mud!



High viz and a Yellow hardhat would have helped a lot there, they would have taken no notice


----------



## shatners (Jan 6, 2013)

My current Dora the explorer kit, in a Lowpro bag with a cheap but sturdy tripod... tripods get hammered on with Urbex so don't waste money on anything too good, just get something sturdy but cheap and you wont be so sad when you inevitably drop/forget/scratch/bend/snap it whilst climbing through windows.

In the bag:

Canon EOS 7D and BG-E7 Grip
Canon EF 50mm F1.8
Canon FD 35mm F1.4
Sigma EF 10-20mm EX DC HSM
Canon EF 18-55mm IS
Canon EF 70-200mm IS ‘L’ Series F4.0
560 MkII Flash
Wireless Flash Trigger Wireless Shutter Release
CREE 10w torch with focus
Tripod

Always in the boot of the car in case I pass something whilst traveling:

40D body and BG-E2 Grip

Clothes wise, I just tend to keep it dark but casual, thick jeans help. The high vis is a good idea, but our metal thieving friends tend to wear the those too so police and security are rarely deterred from challenging you.


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 6, 2013)

me? loose junk that lurks at the bottom of my bag
camera
torch
food
map
book (I always carry a book normally when exploring i make sure its lightweight)
drink
first aid

Protective wear is normally me sound surprised that i have injured my self again then rummaging for the antiseptic wipes . I just wear normally clothes but semi protective foot wear.

L x


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

German surplus flektarn camouflage jacket, thick jeans, and a choice between steel toe capped boots or military worker boots. 

I carry a military surplus haversack with my gear inside, consisting of - Camera & Lens (Sadly only one ATM), 4D Maglite, Lenser P7, dust mask, small first aid kit (mostly), spare batteries, and sometimes a map or two. Also a canteen for water.

I highly suggest anyone urban exploring has a look at many of the online military surplus stores - you can't beat military clothing for value for money and quality.

Forgot to add: Spare camera battery, spare SD card, shutter release and lens cleaning stuff.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> German surplus flektarn camouflage jacket, thick jeans, and a choice between steel toe capped boots or military worker boots.
> 
> I carry a military surplus haversack with my gear inside, consisting of - Camera & Lens (Sadly only one ATM), 4D Maglite, Lenser P7, dust mask, small first aid kit (mostly), spare batteries, and sometimes a map or two. Also a canteen for water.
> 
> I highly suggest anyone urban exploring has a look at many of the online military surplus stores - you can't beat military clothing for value for money and quality.



Spot on also: treat camo as denim: 
A jacket is fine, bottoms are fine, but never in the same ensemble!


----------



## ricasso (Jan 7, 2013)

When I used to do a lot of rural explores I generally used to wear my ballistic trousers (tree surgeon) and tree boots, theres not a thorn or nettle on Gods green earth that could penatrate them!if they could stop a chainsaw then a nettle isnt really an issue..maybe not for everyone but spending every working day in them you get used to them, also if challenged you could say your surveying a tree job..Hence the camera etc.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 7, 2013)

When I got into this whole thing, I invested in asbestos-proof coveralls and a (too expensive) full face respirator. They have never come out the cupboard since. It's just not worth bothering with unless you're paddling through disturbed asbestos, which I wouldn't recommend.

I normally wear cheap black jeans, black hoodie and black converse hi tops (they give you a bit of ankle protection) I have steel toe boots I use on occasion, but the steel makes them so inflexible they're hard to climb in. And a pashmina scarf, warm and a handy face cover too.

Then, in the rucksack goes:

•Camera and lens
•FFP3 disposable mask
•Leather gloves
•Latex gloves - I'm weird about germs, so I wear them to keep clean
•Spare SD card
•Spare batteries
•First aid supplies
•Hand sanitizer
•Energy drink
•Petzl Myo headtorch
•Personal alarm

Most of this stuff never gets used, but none of it weighs much, so I just tend to carry it anyways 

~RR


----------



## cogito (Jan 8, 2013)

Clothes: casual, functional, certainly non-restrictive. You can't climb full stretch in jeans.

In the bag: Tripod, camera and wangle wrapped in a beanie, 50mm in the pouch that comes with Lenser H7s. H7 and spare batteries in top pocket of bag ready.

Beyond that there might be bits and pieces specific to certain sites, but for the most part any more is just dead weight.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 11, 2013)

shatners said:


> In the bag:
> 
> Canon EOS 7D and BG-E7 Grip
> Canon EF 50mm F1.8
> ...



Do you have a Support Vehicle following you round carrying all this stuff?


----------



## shatners (Jan 11, 2013)

tocsin_bang said:


> Do you have a Support Vehicle following you round carrying all this stuff?



Haha... nah it all fits nicely into a LowPro Slingshot 202







I picked a Sigma 30mm 1.4 lens up at the weekend too... absolutely astounding bit of glass... far better than the Canon eqivilent!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 11, 2013)

Can only assume to 200mm lens is for when you want to Urbex from home


----------



## shatners (Jan 14, 2013)

It has two uses... I use the 70mm end quite a bit as the L series glass is pin sharp and the image stabiliser on the L's is awesome. The other use is standing in a public place using it at 200mm and continuing to photograph into sites after being asked to leave by secca for the sole purpose of getting on their moobsfor a bit lol


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't help notice no one has yet to say they carry a mobile phone (preferably charged and with minutes on)

My kit...

Bmx (I don't drive, I prefer to ride. Plus easy to conceal or carry compare to a mountain bike let alone a car)
My mobile, doubles as my camera (HTC One S) 
USB battery pack for my phone as a back up
Drinks, usually coca cola cherry
Plasters for those nasty cuts
Bike tools (nothing that's perceivable as usable for forcing every, just patches and a 17mm socket for the wheel bolts)
Money
Disposable face mask, bump cap and some safety glasses.
My dickies work trousers, German army boots and my work tee shirt, maybe a fleece if it's nippy.
Torch with spare batteries.
Snood or Snud whatever its called.
Biking gloves, they offer great protection and can be used for riding.
Depending if its needed, a high vis, although I tend to have one on me riding anyway.


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2013)

I have renamed this thread purely because 'Gearing up' probably isn't a wise topic subject at the moment, given it can also have criminal meanings.


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I usually drive my motorbike there so I have my boots, protective trousers and bike jacket. And then in the backpack I have My Camera, tripod, batteries, Headtorch, handtorch, food, drink, a little medipack and most importantly; my tobacco  And then my helmet strapped to the side. My backpack gets quite heavy


----------



## The Archivist (Jan 21, 2013)

Essential exploring kit should be common sense: camera, torches, batteries, sturdy footwear and old, inconspicuous clothes. Anything beyond that is down to personal preference and practicality based on where you're going. I would, however, highly recommend a tripod if your camera has a mounting for one. 

My own kit, carried in a black shoulder bag is as follows:

Camera and associated odds and ends (lenses, SD cards..)
Spare batteries
Pen and small notebook containing sketch map and/or directions prepared before leaving
Map
LED Lenser/Petzl head torch
2-3 small LED torches for light painting etc.
Small first aid kit w/anti-bacterial wipes
Lunch or snack and drink
Folding Tripod
Dust mask/respirator (Optional)

Also:
1 or 2 spotlight torches (carried on shoulder strap for underground work, optional as exceedingly heavy)
Hard hat (optional)
'Phone with GPS, internet and backup camera

As to clothing: Navy issue pullover, jeans, old shirt, donkey jacket, steel-toe boots.


----------

